# 2.7t Buck and take off?



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

I was driving on the highway today and stepped on it to get past someone and during acceleration at about 70 the car kinda bucked a bit and then seemed to accelerate faster then normal. Has anyone else had this experience, I don't commonly go past 65 or accelerate in higher speed so I was just wondering if it's something I just wasn't aware of. I kinda felt like the car unleashed some power I had never felt before.


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: 2.7t Buck and take off? (vr6ninja)*

I'm planning on going out of town this afternoon and was going to attempt to reproduce the problem while on open highway. Does anyone know of any common causes or anything that might cause the car to bog or buck for a second before continuing to accelerate? Maybe it was a one time fluke like my ESP and Suspension light, gotta love the gremlins.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: 2.7t Buck and take off? (vr6ninja)*

Hey VR
Mine did a similar thing and it only did it while I was in chip mode. Anyway, to make a long story short, it turned out to be my EGT sensors. They didn't throw any codes either. After the replacement I had no issues. Following the Bentley procedure showed them not reading properly, but like I said they were not throwing codes, so I assume the were still within specs, but not accurate enough for the Chip. GIAC-X by the way. The trouble with testing them is finding a piece of road to keep the car at WOT for a few seconds...








Hope that helps.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: 2.7t Buck and take off? (Massboykie)*

Good to know my car isn't chipped but I don't have any warning indicators showing, and as far as I know the last checkup didn't show any codes. But I'll keep my eye out on it, thanks for the info.


----------

